# S'il le faut, téléphones-moi demain soir



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*S'il le faut, téléphones-moi demain soir* (en cas de nécessité)

Il mio tentativo: Mi chiami al telefono domani sera, se necessario.


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être aussi :
_m__i chiami al telefono domani sera, se ci vuole_
_m__i chiami al telefono domani sera, se bisogno_


EDIT :Voir les corrections suivantes de *brian8733, *un grand merci


----------



## brian

Voulais-tu dire _téléphone*z*-moi_? Je dirais:

_Se necessario, mi telefoni domani sera._

S'il le faut = se necessario, se ce n'è bisogno, se (lei) ne ha bisogno, ...

Edit: Corsicum, je pense que l'on ne peut pas utiliser _ci vuole_ dans ce cas. Par exemple:

_Il faut courage = Ci vuole coraggio_.

mais

_Il faut être courageux = Bisogna essere coraggiosi._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Brian,

C' est juste... C' est un *"z"* pas un *"s"*.

Merci.


----------



## itka

> C' est un *"z"* pas un *"s"*.


Si, ma solo al plurale o alla forma di cortesia. Al singolare, si direbbe : "Téléphone-moi".
Tradurrei cosi' : _Se necessario, telefonami domani sera._


----------

